# My new 100g Setup pics - actual pics this time :)



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Finally had some time off work long enough to get this new beast setup! I swayed quite a bit away from my original landscaping plans, but with 30" height, I took what I had time and endurance for. It is still a tad cloudy from my Flourite, but the pictures don't seem to show at as well as the eye does.

Hope you like the new setup! I am trying to figure out a way to get the gravel out of the sand with ease...


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Cliff, this tank looks great. Quite a leap from the last pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Happy New Year,
Tammy


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i like the mix of the lava rock and the sand. it looks really great. where is this tank in relation to the others in your dining room?


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

kris said:


> i like the mix of the lava rock and the sand. it looks really great. where is this tank in relation to the others in your dining room?


Replaced the Paludarium on the right. It is still just 3 tanks.


----------

